# June 2022 Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 June 2022)

Good morning everyone and welcome to the June 2022 stock tipping competition!

This month's competition is proudly sponsored by OpenTrader, Australia's newest and most advanced retail broker. Trade with the technology that the professionals use!

For those who only trade occasionally, OpenTrader's Investor Wealth platform has no monthly fees, charting, price alerts, conditional orders, unlimited watchlists, live portfolio valuation and access to their proprietary Asset Greed/Fear Index. Brokerage starts from just $5 a trade.

For active traders, OpenTrader's Active Share Trader PRO platform offers unlimited custom dashboards, and award-winning charting technology with 90+ Technical Indicators, heaps of drawing tools and immersive live data.  Create custom layouts as you see fit with charting choices driven by OpenTrader's low-latency technology ranging from tick-by-tick data to monthly time horizons.  On top of their own proprietary analytics such as the Greed/Fear Index, you get access to market maps, market depth, course of sales and leading market news sources. OpenTrader's  Active Share Trader PRO platform is low on clutter and high on value.

All ASF members and visitors who signup with OpenTrader through a link at ASF will get three months free access to their Active Share Trader PRO platform, valued at $297. So please be sure to check them out. Whether you're an active or occasional trader, you'll find them very hard to beat. Also, becoming a client of OpenTrader helps support ASF, so not only do you get the best broker in the Australian market but you also help to keep ASF alive! 

This month there were three entrants who forgot to post in the thread of their stock tip in accordance with the competition rules: @charlsie, @basilio, and @Jingjoh. If those entrants post in the thread of their competition entry within the next 48 hours they will be added to the June competition.

Could all qualifying entrants please check their entry and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: ASF Stock Competition Leaderboard

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses.


----------



## debtfree (1 June 2022)

I must make it know  that at the moment @Faramir is in the lead! 🥳 🤫


----------



## divs4ever (1 June 2022)

well i stumbled at the start  , maybe i should ask Faramir  where he left the the broom


----------



## debtfree (1 June 2022)

Ahhhh didn't take long .... @frugal.rock grabbed him now .


----------



## debtfree (1 June 2022)

Had to take a screen shot of the current ladder ..... please stop the Comp!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 June 2022)

debtfree said:


> Had to take a screen shot of the current ladder ..... please stop the Comp!
> 
> View attachment 142428



at some point , you'll have to sell them.  The other DF


----------



## Captain_Chaza (1 June 2022)

PROTEST! PROTEST! PROTEST !

TYX is an illegal entry 0.005 is < 0.01c  

and  BTW
All 4 starting prices are incorrect


----------



## Joe Blow (1 June 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> PROTEST! PROTEST! PROTEST !
> 
> TYX is an illegal entry 0.005 is < 0.01c
> 
> ...




The prices are always messed up in the first hour of the competition each month. Please check the actual competition page now. Everything is above board and in accordance with the competition rules.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 June 2022)

debtfree said:


> Ahhhh didn't take long .... @frugal.rock grabbed him now .



Had thought you were talking dusting duties... I miss all the fun these days what with a regular day job again 😵‍💫😩


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 June 2022)

but @Faramir still has it against him. Everyone else +0 but he scores a gremlin -0


*9.**Ann*PTR0.115​0​*0*​*10.**Faramir*TEM0.047​0​*-0*​*11.**Telamelo*TUL0.63​0​*0*​


----------



## KevinBB (1 June 2022)

Someone needs to create a NFT of the current leader board, so I can buy it.




KH


----------



## Faramir (1 June 2022)

What I was dreading about TEM - that it might continue its trend like it did over the past months. That it will drop below 1 cents and then I have to find another stock for the tipping comp. 😂

Did I lead for only 1 hour? What the rest of this month? 🤣


----------



## divs4ever (2 June 2022)

Faramir said:


> What I was dreading about TEM - that it might continue its trend like it did over the past months. That it will drop below 1 cents and then I have to find another stock for the tipping comp. 😂
> 
> Did I lead for only 1 hour? What the rest of this month? 🤣



you are doing better than me so far this month  , maybe this is your month  

 good luck  ( BTW where did you leave the broom , just in case , you don't need it this month  )


----------



## debtfree (2 June 2022)

Sent a request to investing.com for LNR to be included in their covered stocks which they did overnight. Thanks investing.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 June 2022)

Faramir said:


> 😂 Did I lead for only 1 hour? What the rest of this month? 🤣



Your time has come. Don't peak too early, @Faramir


----------



## Captain_Chaza (2 June 2022)

Ahoy  Brave and Loyal crew

We are looking good
We have been through rougher seas than these and came out on top in the past 

*Hold on Tight*!
	

		
			
		

		
	


*Batten down the hatches!
*and 
Buckle yourself into your bunks and Switch on your favorite Streaming services

It should look a lot better in the 'morrow


----------



## brerwallabi (2 June 2022)

debtfree said:


> Sent a request to investing.com for LNR to be included in their covered stocks which they did overnight. Thanks investing.com



I don’t know whether to thank you or not.


----------



## debtfree (2 June 2022)

brerwallabi said:


> I don’t know whether to thank you or not.



I should've hid it but I forgot .

1st: atm - I had to put up a chart for @Faramir, it's the least I can do .


----------



## Faramir (2 June 2022)

Green Jersey (or was it yellow?) for one day. “King for a day, fool for a lifetime” - that doesn’t apply to me??? 😂


----------



## divs4ever (3 June 2022)

just being in the green is an achievement so far this month  ,   so enjoy your stay at the front  , if it is you laughing , does it really matter why 

 good luck  , everyone


----------



## peter2 (3 June 2022)

We're only two days into the month and there's been far too much excitement shown in this thread. You're all behaving like rabid crypto day traders. 

I'm waiting for , "_If only I stayed with AR1_".  I know @Dona Ferentes has too much class to mention it.


----------



## divs4ever (3 June 2022)

peter2 said:


> We're only two days into the month and there's been far too much excitement shown in this thread. You're all behaving like rabid crypto day traders.
> 
> I'm waiting for , "_If only I stayed with AR1_".  I know @Dona Ferentes has too much class to mention it.



is excitement  better than depression and self-pity 

 i have been nibbling away , just not on cryptos


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 June 2022)

peter2 said:


> I'm waiting for , "_If only I stayed with AR1_".  I know @Dona Ferentes has too much class to mention it.



Oh, blush, but I did. In the AR1 thread, and only in context of _esprit de l'escalier._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 June 2022)

Joe Blow said:


> This month's competition is proudly sponsored by *OpenTrader*, Australia's newest and most advanced retail broker. Trade with the technology that the professionals use!



First up, I would like to thank our sponsors, without whom etc etc



peter2 said:


> We're only two days into the month and there's been far too much excitement shown in this thread. You're all behaving like rabid crypto day traders.



I would have thought the more clicks, the more _stock focused _discussion, the better. It would make Joe happy 
The Comp has a capacity of 100 entries; it would be nice to see it get towards that number.

And there could even be an additional benefit; the side-bar ads are featuring Scottt Morrison selling solar panels. Surely not. Sometimes even Gladys B is plugging them. More activity might see the bar lifted in that department !?


----------



## Joe Blow (3 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I would have thought the more clicks, the more _stock focused _discussion, the better. It would make Joe happy
> The Comp has a capacity of 100 entries; it would be nice to see it get towards that number.




The more the merrier, as I always say. The ASF stock tipping competition has been running for 18 years and is the longest running stock tipping competition in Australian history. Those that haven't joined in the fun yet don't know what they're missing.



Dona Ferentes said:


> And there could even be an additional benefit; the side-bar ads are featuring Scottt Morrison selling solar panels. Surely not. Sometimes even Gladys B is plugging them. More activity might see the bar lifted in that department !?




People still need jobs after politics. Support ASF and help Scotty and Gladys B earn a crust by buying some solar panels today!


----------



## debtfree (3 June 2022)

peter2 said:


> We're only two days into the month and there's been far too much excitement shown in this thread. You're all behaving like rabid crypto day traders.
> 
> I'm waiting for , "_If only I stayed with AR1_".  I know @Dona Ferentes has too much class to mention it.



I can understand the excitement at the moment Peter , @Faramir is going for his 1st Win , @Miner hasn't had a win since 2019 and @Dona Ferentes is just trying to win 2 months in a row 🤑, no one has done this over the last 4.5 years (my record data) and probably longer.
I see @Muchado had 4 Wins last year .


----------



## tookie (3 June 2022)

I really hope that Dona and Finicky continue to do so well 💪 

(I did copycat their choices... as expected my choice is right at the bottom of the list).

New strategy from now on: just log on every month... and just steal Dona’s suggestion 😅


----------



## debtfree (3 June 2022)

End of the short *Week 1* in the June Monthly Tipping Competition. Since the end of last month the *XAO* has gone up by *0.23%* (3 days) whereas, *ASF Team's *average is *-4.81% *. Yes, early days and plenty of time left.

@Miner *GLV 16.67%* sits in *1st Place* after a good day today (*up 10.53%*) , his last win was in Nov 2019.
@Faramir *TEM 10.64%* sits up there in* 2nd Place* and throwing a party, maybe a bit early but deserves it after the last couple of months with TEM 🥳.
@Muchado *RLT 7.62%* grabbed *3rd Place* today but I can tell you he's going after the winner's cheque! *4 winners* last year and not even a placing this year, he's hungry or broke 😉.
@Dona Ferentes *CYM 6.06%* was up there today but weaken a little this afternoon to sit in *4th Place*. 
@bux2000 TIG had a good day, *up 9.52%* as did @explod moving away from the dusting duties 😎.

AS you can see @rederob OEC didn't reset to 0 like everyone else on starting date so the % on the chart will be out of wack a little this month, sorry mate. On the chart shows *0%* but is *-3.33%*.

The visual journey of all entries below and the table with highlighted good movers. Have a good weekend folks .


----------



## Muchado (3 June 2022)

I'm hungry and broke! I need the win to upgrade from Black and Gold baked beans to them there fancy SPC ones!  C'mon RLT!


----------



## divs4ever (3 June 2022)

looks like i am coming down to hang with Craton and tookie  , which isn't so bad , if  TLC  gets to around $3.50 to $4 i will CONSIDER buying some , the ones i have currently are courtesy of the demerger 

 good luck everyone


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 June 2022)

divs4ever said:


> just being in the green is an achievement so far this month  ,



and it only gets worse. Been a tough month so far


_The current competition has *34* entries.        _
_
           There is *1* positive tip, * 32* negative tips and *1 * break-even tip.        
_
_ *2.94%* of all entries are currently returning a profit.        _


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (9 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and it only gets worse. Been a tough month so far
> 
> 
> _The current competition has *34* entries.        _
> ...



I blame @Joe Blow 

He should make the Competition easier or else attract a better class of members. 

gg


----------



## Joe Blow (9 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I blame @Joe Blow
> 
> He should make the Competition easier or else attract a better class of members.




My wife blames me too, for all kinds of things. So I will accept blame for this too. I'll try and do better next month.


----------



## debtfree (10 June 2022)

In all the years that the Comp has been going, having only 1 positive tip at the end of the month has only happened twice. 

*March 2020* - *XAO * *-21.5%* for the month, 1st was @bigdog *A2M* returning *7.65%
April 2005* - *XAO  -3.84% *for the month, 1st was @RichKid *CBH *returning *3.7%*


----------



## divs4ever (10 June 2022)

so  how many times with zero  green at the month's end  ??


----------



## divs4ever (10 June 2022)

the GOOD part is now all those novices lurking ( but not competing ) will feel less embarrassed about entering next month


----------



## debtfree (10 June 2022)

divs4ever said:


> so  how many times with zero  green at the month's end  ??



Never zero or less for 1st Place, someone has always made it into positive territory.


----------



## divs4ever (10 June 2022)

awesome , a record i can help create


----------



## debtfree (10 June 2022)

Apologies for no chart tonight folks as the comparison chart is not lining up properly and is out of shape for some reason. I have sent a message to tradingview with screen shots of how they should look and how they look now. Hopefully they get it fixed up before next week. i have put the competition ladder below to record where everyone is at the end of Week 2.
Have a good weekend folks .


----------



## Miner (11 June 2022)

End of last week all posters except one were in the red.
So if we draw an end of the competition then there should be two top prizes - @Muchado  with only 16.6 % above the base and Miner 775 below the base


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 June 2022)

Miner said:


> End of last week all posters except one were in the red.
> So if we draw an end of the competition then there should be two top prizes - @Muchado  with only 16.6 % above the base and Miner 775 below the base
> 
> View attachment 142771



But muchado could be knocked off his perch, whereas I suspect your position is secure @Miner


----------



## Miner (11 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> But muchado could be knocked off his perch, whereas I suspect your position is secure @Miner



@Dona Ferentes - yes, I agree. So with your analysis, there will be a bottom-up competition this time and there will be only one bottomer MINER.
If you remember :

_*"He that is down needs fear no fall,*_
*he that is low, no pride;
he that is humble ever shall*
*have God to be his guide."       John Bunyan
*
Hi @Joe Blow
come on, think outside the box, make the changes and award the bottomers to get motivated. People are bored to see toppers only get everything.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (11 June 2022)

Miner said:


> End of last week all posters except one were in the red.
> So if we draw an end of the competition then there should be two top prizes - @Muchado  with only 16.6 % above the base and Miner 775 below the base
> 
> View attachment 142771



I anticipate no Winner this  month in $ terms

The Winners will be only those who lost the Least
Everyone is a Loser!


----------



## Captain_Chaza (11 June 2022)

Miner said:


> @Dona Ferentes - yes, I agree. So with your analysis, there will be a bottom-up competition this time and there will be only one bottomer MINER.
> If you remember :
> 
> _*"He that is down needs fear no fall,*_
> ...



A Wooden Spoon would be appropriate IMHO,  Joe?


----------



## Muchado (11 June 2022)

I don't think I will be the only one eating baked beans this month...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 June 2022)

Muchado said:


> I don't think I will be the only one eating baked beans this month...



Well done @Muchado so far with RLT. Quite a feat to be in the green.

gg


----------



## divs4ever (11 June 2022)

Muchado said:


> I don't think I will be the only one eating baked beans this month...



you might be the only one eating  ( well OK , some of us might be eating humble pie )


----------



## debtfree (14 June 2022)

The visual journey of all entries so far this month ready for the start of Week 3. Sorry we can't see the start of the month in the screen shot but it just doesn't line up.
I've hid Miner's GLV so we can get a close up of the main field.

All the best for today folks.


----------



## KevinBB (14 June 2022)

I suspect that this chart will change completely by the end of today.
KH


----------



## debtfree (14 June 2022)

KevinBB said:


> I suspect that this chart will change completely by the end of today.
> KH



Absolutely @KevinBB


----------



## Miner (14 June 2022)

KevinBB said:


> I suspect that this chart will change completely by the end of today.
> KH



Thats an excellent optimism . Would that keep the hidden GLV to surface as well


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 June 2022)

Miner said:


> Thats an excellent optimism . Would that keep the hidden GLV to surface as well



First to last and then back again to win would be unique for ASF Monthly Comp.

I wish you all the best.

gg


----------



## debtfree (15 June 2022)

Comparison chart is back to normal now, thanks tradingview.com for responding to my email .

Quick look at the journey of all entries, except GLV (@Miner in hiding ) Don't forget @rederob is showing-3.45% but is really -6.67% and 4th.


----------



## Miner (15 June 2022)

debtfree said:


> Comparison chart is back to normal now, thanks tradingview.com for responding to my email .
> 
> Quick look at the journey of all entries, except GLV (@Miner in hiding ) Don't forget @rederob is showing-3.45% but is really -6.67% and 4th.
> 
> View attachment 142909



@debtfree  isn't it great every  week you have to remember  me when taking GLV out of normal to keep the graph straight. If I can not be famous but infamous also gives the publicity. In other words I a thorn on the neck, - a prick 😃 😀 😄


----------



## peter2 (16 June 2022)

The storms have passed over the savannah frightening most of the grazing animals. They've scattered, witless. The old lion resting near the warm rocks on top of a small knoll gazes over the carnage below. Sated by the easy pickings the lion is in no hurry. He knows there's plenty of time to move to lower ground and stalk the only challenge to his domain.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 June 2022)

The old bull leads the young bull into the top paddock, where they survey the bucolic pasture and the herd of young cows grazing below. The young bull looks at the old bull, and says. "Why don't we race down there and each of us have ourselves a heifer."
The old bull looks askance at the young bull and calmly states, "Why don't we just stroll down there and have them all."


----------



## debtfree (17 June 2022)

I thought I'd put this up to see what difference today's market makes to everyone's tips.


----------



## finicky (17 June 2022)

Nothing to see here, move on please, nothing to see


----------



## debtfree (17 June 2022)

End of *Week 3* in the June Monthly Tipping Comp. Not a good week and not a good month for most I'm sorry to say. *XAO* was down *-6.74%* this week . Only *1* positive Tip this month so far .

*1st* - @Muchado *RLT 11.11%* doesn't have to do anything to retain the lead this month, just sit there and watch everyone below struggle .
*2nd* - @peter2 *ELE* *-3.12%* might have spoken too soon yesterday and has moved to lower ground today. Still in *2nd Place*  but the herd below are hungry as well and are ready to put up a fight.
*3rd* - @divs4ever *TLC* *-5.06%* who never picks a big loser in these comps  is sitting pretty just going sideways whilst others struggle .                                                                      
** Don't listen to him telling all he might be joining in the rush for the dusting duties .

Only* 4* tipsters @greggles, @frugal.rock, @debtfree and @Ann had a positive week . (Hope you're getting better @Ann)

@Miner 🤐. @finicky .

The visual journey of all entries for the month so far is below along with the good movers highlighted in the table. Have a good weekend folks .


----------



## divs4ever (17 June 2022)

debtfree said:


> ** Don't listen to him telling all he might be joining in the rush for the dusting duties .



 more surprises to come  .. in the market AND competition 

 a new government  under inflation pressures  be ready for new taxes (  and possibly a mini-budget )   profit-makers with  very few staff will be an attractive target for an ALP/Green  regime  for revenue raising    , am not promising this will dig deeper than Miner's pick  , but be half-ready for  bad news 

 will be considering actually BUYING some TLC under $4 ( the holding i have is courtesy of the split )

 now the BIG question is ... has the tax-loss selling stopped  ??


----------



## KevinBB (17 June 2022)

divs4ever said:


> now the BIG question is ... has the tax-loss selling stopped ??



That's putting a positive view on the world-wide stocks sell-off!
KH


----------



## divs4ever (17 June 2022)

KevinBB said:


> That's putting a positive view on the world-wide stocks sell-off!
> KH



well it is one part of this that is predictable and logical


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 June 2022)

divs4ever said:


> one part of this ... is predictable and logical



and the rest.  Go TEM

The state of the comp at 1pm, and someone has been dusted off, rehabilitated, put on a new suit and raced to the lead (_pro tem _)







*Player**Ticker**Entry price*​*Gain/Loss*​*Change in %*​*1.**Faramir*TEM0.047​0.012​*25.53*​*2.**Muchado*RLT3.15​0.22​*6.98*​*3.**divs4ever*TLC4.74​-0.25​*-5.27*​


----------



## Faramir (23 June 2022)

Nerve racking for the next 6 trading days 😬🤣🤣

How months did TEM come last?? 🤔 😂


----------



## divs4ever (23 June 2022)

not only in the lead  but positive as well ( that last bit isn't so easy this month )

 good luck everyone


----------



## peter2 (25 June 2022)

@Faramir races ahead even further. A win for the ages!   Only four long trading days to go.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 June 2022)

Faramir said:


> Nerve racking for the next 6 trading days 😬🤣🤣
> 
> How months did TEM come last?? 🤔 😂



Your TEM will come. 🥇🏆


----------



## debtfree (25 June 2022)

End of *Week 4* in the June Monthly Tipping Comp and as it's been pointed out, only 4 trading days left to go. 
It was hard going again this week but the *XAO* did manage to go up *1.49%* compared to *ASF Team's* average of *0.97%*, so a big thanks goes to @Faramir's for his *110.81%* effort this week .

*1st:* @Faramir *TEM 65.96%* sits high above the rest of us this month after a great 3 day run (W/T/F). Looks to have this wrapped up, finally gets to lift the trophy for the 1st time. Go you good thing @Faramir .
*2nd:* @Muchado* RLT 1.59%* hangs onto 2nd Place but only just and still has the chance of some cash if the bleeding stops .
*3rd:* @peter2 *ELE 0.00%* the old lion was tempted by the easy pickings below early in the week but climbed back up to the safety of the rocks for the weekend. He's looking for a deer steak to go with his red wine.

Below is the visual journey of all entries compared to one another and to the right is the table with the good movers (10% +) highlighted yellow. 

Good luck and have a good weekend folks . Sorry about the late chart, a busy week but the pressure is now off the end of the F/Y next week.


----------



## Sean K (25 June 2022)

debtfree said:


> End of *Week 4* in the June Monthly Tipping Comp and as it's been pointed out, only 4 trading days left to go.
> It was hard going again this week but the *XAO* did manage to go up *1.49%* compared to *ASF Team's* average of *0.97%*, so a big thanks goes to @Faramir's for his *110.81%* effort this week .
> 
> *1st:* @Faramir *TEM 65.96%* sits high above the rest of us this month after a great 3 day run (W/T/F). Looks to have this wrapped up, finally gets to lift the trophy for the 1st time. Go you good thing @Faramir .
> ...




I bought LCL last week. Can I average down in the June comp?


----------



## debtfree (25 June 2022)

Sean K said:


> I bought LCL last week. Can I average down in the June comp?



Do a @Faramir and select it for next month .


----------



## Faramir (25 June 2022)

😂 My *laziness* did the _*heavy*_ lifting of 0.97%. Does that I am forgiven for the other months where TEM really dragged the average down? I mean during previous months, TEM sustained massive losses.

There’s still a nervous 4 day left. Next month, I don’t think I can be too lazy to pick TEM again. No idea what stock to pick? Maybe something that hopefully won’t drag the average down 🤣


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 June 2022)

debtfree said:


> End of *Week 4* in the June Monthly Tipping Comp and as it's been pointed out, only 4 trading days left to go.
> 
> *1st:* @Faramir *TEM 65.96%* sits high above the rest of us this month after a great 3 day run (W/T/F).



as you say, WTF.  Great chart of random trends. I suspect @Faramir will stay *aloft*, whereas for @Miner he may well be joined on his level as it's all about declines and shafts.

Samuel Johnson, in his dictionary, wrote; _*"Attic*; the highest room in a house_", then went on to define *Loft *as _"the Room above the attic."_

So too we could define _*"Basement *as the lowest room in a house_", and perhaps *Catacomb *could come as "_the room below the basement_", where clapped out bodies are entombed.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 June 2022)

If @Miner can go from first to last, I see no reason why the reverse may not happen. 

I still hold out high hopes for the stock I picked, whatitsname, however, should anyone who is less than 25% down wish to do a swap with me, I am open to offers. 

One may have lost over 20% thus far, but one has standards.

gg


----------



## debtfree (25 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> If @Miner can go from first to last, I see no reason why the reverse may not happen.
> 
> I still hold out high hopes for the stock I picked, whatitsname, however, should anyone who is less than 25% down wish to do a swap with me, I am open to offers.
> 
> ...



That'll teach you GG, from memory I think you pinched whatitsname from @explod didn't you? .


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> as you say, WTF.  Great chart of random trends. I suspect @Faramir will stay *aloft*, whereas for @Miner he may well be joined on his level as it's all about declines and shafts.
> 
> Samuel Johnson, in his dictionary, wrote; _*"Attic*; the highest room in a house_", then went on to define *Loft *as _"the Room above the attic."_
> 
> So too we could define _*"Basement *as the lowest room in a house_", and perhaps *Catacomb *could come as "_the room below the basement_", where clapped out bodies are entombed.



I did have a friend in Decatur, Georgia who had a room below his basement which he called the "Saferoom", although how a room full of weapons, ratpacks and tins could be safe is beyond me. 

He is a Trumper now and I upset him with some remarks about the Bronze Loon.

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 June 2022)

*1.**Faramir*TEM0.047​0.031​*65.96*​*2.**Muchado*RLT3.15​0.05​*1.59*​*3.**peter2*ELE0.032​0​*0*​

 that was at Monday, open, but there is a fast finisher pushing through; but was it so far back in the pack that it is an impossible task?

From minus 33% to just below breakeven is WIN, looking for a place. As is IMU, up 35%. Even CYM is up 28%. These would be winners if we weren't down in the basement prior


*1.**Faramir*TEM0.047​0.035​*74.47*​*2.**Iggy_Pop*IMU0.195​0.01​*5.13*​*3.**Muchado*RLT3.15​0.03​*0.95*​*4.**peter2*ELE0.032​0​*0*​*5.**basilio*WIN0.365​-0.01​*-2.74*​*6.**Dona Ferentes*CYM0.165​-0.005​*-3.03*​


will a Trading Halt or 2 nobble the aspirants?


----------



## debtfree (28 June 2022)

A quick update of the chart for the leader @Faramir and the late challengers yesterday @Iggy_Pop, @basilio, @Dona Ferentes, it might be a bit more interesting than we thought. 
@peter2 and @Muchado are still there in the mix and won't give up! All the best everyone.


----------



## basilio (28 June 2022)

Yeah.  Amazing what an upbeat drilling announcment can do for a mining company - at least in the very short term.  WIN reached 41c* twice *very briefly yesterday.  But these days the smart money takes the dollars off the table ASAP. WIN is currently back in the doldrums.

Personally I don't think it matters. If the  nickel drilling results continue in the same vein (sic) the value of the company will be crystalised. Same story of course for the other miners.


----------



## debtfree (28 June 2022)

Only 2 trading days to go in the June Comp and the XAO moved up 0.87% today. 
3 of the big movers yesterday @Faramir, @basilio and @Iggy_Pop gave some of that back today. @craigj and @Ann were the good movers today.


----------



## debtfree (29 June 2022)

Only 3 in the positive area now that @Iggy_Pop dropped today. Actually @peter2 is 2nd.


----------



## debtfree (29 June 2022)

Is this @Faramir tonight? ................... Just asking!


----------



## divs4ever (29 June 2022)

debtfree said:


> Is this @Faramir tonight? ................... Just asking!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well it certainly isn't me , i am rather red-faced 

 good luck everyone  ( Faramir included )


----------



## debtfree (29 June 2022)

Only 1 trading left and I think we can put down the glasses unless we're toasting the winner a little early .

I can hear @Faramir cheering already but it wouldn't surprise me if @peter2 (the old lion) is on the blower ☎️ to ELE for a overnight announcement for a last minute charge, I'll be watching !


----------



## Tropico (29 June 2022)

That chart doesn't look too bad with Faramir and Miner included.
End of the month, end of the quarter, end of the financial year year.
I wonder what next months chart will look like, pending the RBA announcement of course.


----------



## bux2000 (29 June 2022)

debtfree said:


> @peter2 (the old lion)



Could I say on @peter2's behalf ................"Less of the '*OLD' * sonny"   

All the best everyone

Don't know about you but I have whiplash   

bux


----------



## peter2 (29 June 2022)

The hot wind whips across the savannah as it has for the past month. Most of the animals remain scared and witless. The old lion (P2-*ELE*) stalked and wore down the sole remaining prey (@Muchado - *RLT*). The day was hot and energy sapping but the old lion settled down to feast. Suddenly the old lion's nemesis, the hyena (@Faramir - *TEM*) raced out from the scrub and grabbed the carcass. The hyena quickly dragged it into the thorny bushes making it seemingly inaccessible to the lion. The old lion roared, silencing the savannah.

*Edit*:  Meanwhile in another continent across the globe in a city with a steel arched bridge a man in his office jumps up. His selection for the next month has spiked higher just before the next comp starts. There's no catching the runaway leader (*TEM*) this month but a low price would help his chances in the next month. After seeing *TEM* fly higher there was no chance that *ELE* would be able to catch up and thought that he should cancel the *ELE* buying bots that he'd lined up. However it seemed the cancel order wasn't sent properly and the bots flew into action in the final days of the month.  What a waste, especially as the head honcho is strict about not changing selections once they're posted. Woe is he for July.


----------



## debtfree (30 June 2022)

Will @debtfree fill a placing? Still plenty of time left. 
I bet you weren't expecting that ..................... truth be told, neither was I .


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 June 2022)

debtfree said:


> Will @debtfree fill a placing? Still plenty of time left.
> I bet you weren't expecting that ..................... truth be told, neither was I .
> View attachment 143475



Could anyone possibly advise me of how much REE needs to increase from $0.053 in the next 90 minutes so that it can win the competition.

I am now down with REE as my pick minus 32% and @Faramir is up plus 95%, and then there is @debtfree and @Miner about whom to worry.

gg


----------



## debtfree (30 June 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Could anyone possibly advise me of how much REE needs to increase from $0.053 in the next 90 minutes so that it can win the competition.
> 
> I am now down with REE as my pick minus 32% and @Faramir is up plus 95%, and then there is @debtfree and @Miner about whom to worry.
> 
> gg



 .................. about another 0.08 cents, it's been about 6 months since it's been that price, good luck with that GG.


----------



## debtfree (30 June 2022)

End of the F/Y and the June Monthly Tipping Competition. We only had 3 tipsters in positive territory this month but that's enough to spread the cash around.
Another tough month with the *XAO* down *-9.51%* but an even tougher month for the *ASF Team* with the average of all players down *-23.88%*. 
No finger pointing this month as I don't have enough of them but a big thanks to @Faramir for pulling it back a little.

1st: @Faramir *TEM 95.74% *has got his 1st big win, congratulations  well done! You've had your share of dusting duties so you thoroughly deserve the top prize mate 🏆.
2nd: @peter2 *ELE 12.50%* had a good finish to the month to grab 2nd Place  and at the same time, made sure he finished high above the rest of the herd .
3rd: @Muchado *RLT 2.86% *didn't have to do anything this week to pick up 3rd Place , just float around in the pool watching the days tick by to pick up 3rd money 🏊‍♂️.

The visual journey for the month of all entries is below along with the highlighted good movers for each day.

Enjoy your evening folks and good luck for next month's Comp .


----------



## Sean K (30 June 2022)

Has there been a worse month? 

I actually had $$ in my pick and took a significant EOFY tax loss, which might run into several more FYs.


----------



## debtfree (30 June 2022)

2008


Sean K said:


> Has there been a worse month?
> 
> I actually had $$ in my pick and took a significant EOFY tax loss, which might run into several more FYs.





Since Aug 2004 these months above are worse than this month.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 June 2022)

debtfree said:


> End of the F/Y and the June Monthly Tipping Competition. We only had 3 tipsters in positive territory this month but that's enough to spread the cash around.
> Another tough month with the *XAO* down *-9.51%* but an even tougher month for the *ASF Team* with the average of all players down *-23.88%*.
> No finger pointing this month as I don't have enough of them but a big thanks to @Faramir for pulling it back a little.
> 
> ...




This explains what happened. 

No need to panic. I said no need to panic. 




gg


----------



## Sean K (30 June 2022)

debtfree said:


> 2008
> 
> View attachment 143494
> 
> Since Aug 2004 these months above are worse than this month.




I was looking at ASF returns. Without @Faramir, we're fighting for scraps of meat on the streets.


----------



## Miner (30 June 2022)

congratulations

 @debtfree  for an excellent communication and monitoring service.
@Faramir , @peter2  and @Muchado  for the first, second and third win -thats an awesome work
@Miner - for achieving the wooden spoon without any contestant


----------



## debtfree (30 June 2022)

Sean K said:


> I was looking at ASF returns. Without @Faramir, we're fighting for scraps of meat on the streets.




In the last 3.5 years only 1 month turned out a bigger loss for the ASF Team - March 2020 down* -24.91%*


----------



## debtfree (30 June 2022)

I'm sure @Joe Blow will be along very soon.


----------



## Joe Blow (30 June 2022)

Sorry for the delay everyone. I had some matters I had to attend to this evening, including making someone an offer they couldn't refuse.

Congratulations to Faramir, peter2 and Muchado for taking out the top three spots in the June 2022 stock tipping competition! 

Faramir finished in first place with an outstanding 95.74% return with *TEM*! In second place was peter2 who achieved an admirable 12.50% with *ELE*. Rounding out the top three for June was Muchado who selected *RLT*, which returned a handy 2.86%.

Can Faramir, peter2 and Muchado please contact me via PM regarding their prizes.

Best of luck to all in the July competition! If you haven't entered already then you have about 28 minutes to do so! 

Here are the final results for June:


----------



## peter2 (1 July 2022)

@Joe Blow  Would you please transfer my 2nd prize to *Faramir* please. To do with as he/she/them/they/it pleases.

Congrats @Faramir, you were the clear winner this month as *TEM* raced past us in the final week.  🥇


----------



## Faramir (1 July 2022)

Hi @Joe Blow 
It’s a late night for me and I just realised that I have never won a comp before. What a fluke! 😂😂 Random guesses normally deserve last spot. First place??? How did that happen?

Can I put @peter2 2nd Prize back to Aussies Stock Forums? I don’t know where but you can work where it should go. Thank you Pete for your Prize.

I have no idea what to do with 1st Prize.

How does this sound?
50% back to Aussies Stock Forum.
The other 50% - there’s a new refugee from Ukraine who just joined a sporting group. I really want to say no more about this young girl who is alone. Maybe I should help with a few fees/items. This is where I can help one person directly rather than throwing funds into a pool (charity) where inefficiencies, wages, etc could take a small percentage.

I wish I was more awake. Everyone’s commentary is brilliant. This is the reason why more people should try to enter the comp on time. (I missed out for July 2022 but oh well, one or two things were happening tonight.)


----------



## divs4ever (1 July 2022)

debtfree said:


> End of the F/Y and the June Monthly Tipping Competition. We only had 3 tipsters in positive territory this month but that's enough to spread the cash around.
> Another tough month with the *XAO* down *-9.51%* but an even tougher month for the *ASF Team* with the average of all players down *-23.88%*.
> No finger pointing this month as I don't have enough of them but a big thanks to @Faramir for pulling it back a little.
> 
> ...



 congratulations  Faramir and the place-getters   a tough month  but you managed to shine 

 let's see what July brings


----------



## Sean K (1 July 2022)

Faramir said:


> Hi @Joe Blow
> It’s a late night for me and I just realised that I have never won a comp before. What a fluke! 😂😂 Random guesses normally deserve last spot. First place??? How did that happen?
> 
> Can I put @peter2 2nd Prize back to Aussies Stock Forums? I don’t know where but you can work where it should go. Thank you Pete for your Prize.
> ...




Sounds like you should be going down to Crown and put it on black.


----------



## Craton (1 July 2022)

Wow, only the top three in the green, worthy winners for sure, well done!


----------

